# Mid Atlantic Reptile Show, 13/14Sep, Timonium, MD



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll be vending as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma again at this show in two weeks. I rarely post my frogs for sale on Dendroboard but am a long time member; I prefer to do just two shows/year; MARS and IAD/NAAC.
Some of the following frogs/geckoes listed below will be sexable but am unsure until I remove them from their tanks:
AZUREUS
ALANIS
ANTHONYI
BLUE & BLACK AURATUS
BAKHUIS
VARIABILIS
COBALTS
YELLOW TRUNCATUS
PATRICIA
GREEN SIPALIWINI
CITRONELLA
AZUREIVENTRIS
ORANGE BASTIS

PHELSUMA KLEMMERI (yellow-headed day gecko)
PHELSUMA V-***** COMORAEGRANDENSIS

Additionally, I'll have a good selection of terrarium-suitable plants/cuttings, bean beetles, fruitflies, fruitfly media and a few 10-gal completed tanks.
Be sure to stop by and tell me your DB screenname  
See you then,
Scott


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott,
I'm "karl47", a brand new DB member as of today and I'll be at Timonium on Saturday. Your frogs are the only reason I'm making the trip from Waynesboro, PA.
See you then.,
karl


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Fantastic, Karl. I hope I live up to your expectations! Black Jungle will also be vending at the show; a great selection for all your dartfrog needs.
See you next Saturday.
Scott


karl47 said:


> Scott,
> I'm "karl47", a brand new DB member as of today and I'll be at Timonium on Saturday. Your frogs are the only reason I'm making the trip from Waynesboro, PA.
> See you then.,
> karl


----------

